# Things that void warranties?



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

mostly engine work voids warrenty, exterior and sound doesnt void it lol....ONLY ENGINE.......that stands for exhaust too!


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well technically by installing a sound system you're voiding your stock sound systems warranty (if it breaks then obviously they don't need to replace it). Also if something occurred as a result of your modifications, let's say you mess up some electrical stuff when installing your sound system, if GM can prove that the electrical issues were caused as a result of your installation, then you will need to pay to fix it. Note that it is not voiding your entire warranty, you just need to pay for this specific instance.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

The only way a warranty is voided is if what you did/changed caused a malfunction in a part, regardless of what you did. IE: If you did a tune, and then the stereo or gauges whatever stopped working, they would have to prove that the tune caused the failure. But it would only then void the warranty on that specific part.

If you add an air intake, and the engine fails for whatever reason, they could void the powertrain warranty for the engine only. The rest of the powertrain would still be covered assuming they can't prove your change affected other areas.


----------



## J2Fresh26 (Apr 14, 2011)

hmm thanks for your responses..guys 

I am not going to do anything to the engine right now because 1 there is no real need 2 and 2 there isn't a real performance gain to be had. Cool looks like I'll add sounds, tint, and rims asap and maybe even lower


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

J2Fresh26 said:


> there isn't a real performance gain to be had.


Disagree, but ok...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Magnuson?Moss Warranty Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act - Consumer, Item, Products, Written, Consumers, and Product
United States Code: Title 15,CHAPTER 50—CONSUMER PRODUCT WARRANTIES | LII / Legal Information Institute


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If you installed an intake and it screews up the engine for whatever reason, just put your old air box in and uninstall the intake, how can they prove you added an air intake


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Search up Trifecta Tune for the cruze and tell me what kind of "gain" your talking about.........hahahahahah oh boy! 



J2Fresh26 said:


> hmm thanks for your responses..guys
> 
> I am not going to do anything to the engine right now because 1 there is no real need 2 and 2 there isn't a real performance gain to be had. Cool looks like I'll add sounds, tint, and rims asap and maybe even lower


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I was gonna say I got a nice 8hp out of my injen intake and Im looking to get a trifecta soon


----------



## J2Fresh26 (Apr 14, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Disagree, but ok...



well maybe I should rephrase...I read the trifecta post they made I believe 177hp or something like that...but the drivetrain can't handle much more than that...and while that is a very good gain over 138hp I feel like if I'm going for power I'd want closer to 300hp and this car isn't gonna get me there right now...and it wouldn't be cheap to do either.

pretty much the cruze is gonna be my daily with a few visual mods, I plan on getting something else for speed...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Q: *Things that void warranties?* 

A: *Anything that doesn't have GM logo or part number on it*.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> The only way a warranty is voided is if what you did/changed caused a malfunction in a part, regardless of what you did. IE: If you did a tune, and then the stereo or gauges whatever stopped working, they would have to prove that the tune caused the failure. But it would only then void the warranty on that specific part.
> 
> If you add an air intake, and the engine fails for whatever reason, they could void the powertrain warranty for the engine only. The rest of the powertrain would still be covered assuming they can't prove your change affected other areas.


best answer in this thread


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Q: *Things that void warranties?*
> 
> A: *Anything that doesn't have GM logo or part number on it*.


Unless it's from GM's aftermarket area, GM Performance Parts.

Although shoving a LS3 in the Cruze would be awesome (and an utter waste of an LS3), I'm pretty sure it'll void the powertrain warranty


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

RS LTZ said:


> Unless it's from GM's aftermarket area, GM Performance Parts.


...not always true as people with the 2.0L LSJ 220hp-to-260hp "kits" from GM can attest.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...not always true as people with the 2.0L LSJ 220hp-to-260hp "kits" from GM can attest.


I don't know of anyone who had the LSJ/LNF stage kits and had problems with warranty (Cobalt community member since 2005)


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im thinking of ordering trifecta tune for my cruze to go along with the injen intake. Maybe a nice set of dual borlas to give it that extra power. I heard a lot of good recommendations with the trifecta tune !


----------



## J2Fresh26 (Apr 14, 2011)

yea Imma keep mine mostly stock for now..maybe after owning it for a while If I don't end up getting a project car then I'll add power but for now I want MPG lol

so plans for me will be:
Sound System a nice JL Audio setup
Tint
and maybe this body kit:http://www.koreanautoimports.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=149_389_399&products_id=3960
and rims


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

dont purchase anything for that website J2FRESH, put good quality material on the cruze, thats stuff looks cheap and unreliable. Only good for one year then the body kit starts cracking and fading colors. Wait till some North American companies make some body kits for the cruze, atleast you'll know its top notch quality!...personal thoughts.


----------



## J2Fresh26 (Apr 14, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> dont purchase anything for that website J2FRESH, put good quality material on the cruze, thats stuff looks cheap and unreliable. Only good for one year then the body kit starts cracking and fading colors. Wait till some North American companies make some body kits for the cruze, atleast you'll know its top notch quality!...personal thoughts.


that is something to consider I do want quality, hopefully in time a kit similar to that one releases...I like it because it doesn't look all ricey...time will tell hopefully the cruze picks up more aftermarket support


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> dont purchase anything for that website J2FRESH, put good quality material on the cruze, thats stuff looks cheap and unreliable. Only good for one year then the body kit starts cracking and fading colors. Wait till some North American companies make some body kits for the cruze, atleast you'll know its top notch quality!...personal thoughts.


but to alot of people north American is not quality anymore


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Most of that is towards Chrysler. GM and Ford are doing very well. Chrysler seems to be lagging behind in a lot of American's opinions.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the "new" *Chrysler* is still being "haunted" by the _taintings_ of the *Daimler-Chrysler* era, where the "_Chrysler_" part of the name was 'silent."


----------



## sazzyman1 (Apr 24, 2012)

does lifting my truck possibly void anything?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

question about warrenty. i am looking to install a boost gauge and in-order to do that i need to go into a vacuum line. I understand that if something went wrong that involved the vacuum line i could be held responsible but it would not void the entire engine?


----------



## CarbonCruze (Feb 20, 2013)

I am curious in order to keep the warranty do I have to keep a paper trail of all the maintenance done on my cruze? For example proof that I changed my oil at the recommended intervals? First time owning a new car I have always done my own maintenance but now I don't know if I can in order to keep the powertrain warranty. Do I have to take it to a shop for 5 years?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

CarbonCruze said:


> I am curious in order to keep the warranty do I have to keep a paper trail of all the maintenance done on my cruze? For example proof that I changed my oil at the recommended intervals? First time owning a new car I have always done my own maintenance but now I don't know if I can in order to keep the powertrain warranty. Do I have to take it to a shop for 5 years?


Only on the case of a motor failure due to something in the oil. But its always the best idea to keep recorda of everything in case you wanna sale it later on down the road.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CarbonCruze said:


> I am curious in order to keep the warranty do I have to keep a paper trail of all the maintenance done on my cruze? For example proof that I changed my oil at the recommended intervals? First time owning a new car I have always done my own maintenance but now I don't know if I can in order to keep the powertrain warranty. Do I have to take it to a shop for 5 years?


Ideally, yes, create a paper trail.
Make a binder....a maintenence binder.
Every time you perform a service, make a mileage and date entry.....performed by 'Self'
If you are performing a oil change, staple the reciept for the oil and filter to that page....the reciepts will be dated as well and give credibility to your entry.
On the same page, write down the other things you performed at that time.....aired tires to XX psi...top off washer...adjusted rear brakes in conjunction with tire rotation....yada yada...
If a question ever comes up about past service say during a warranty repair, your binder is a legal form of proof of maintenence.
If the corporation doubts you, they have to send out oil samples to a independent lab (usually Blackstone) for analysis.
The analysis will always show if maintenence (in this case oil changes) has been performed and by using your reported mileage at service, along with the current mileage, Blackstone can verify.

The burden of physical proof of poor maintenence is the corporations responsibility.....your burden is strictly good record keeping.

Rob


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Trifecta Tune. Get it. Love it. That is all.


----------

